# I been seeing some problem retail rc websights lately



## cobra22431 (Aug 27, 2006)

The show paypal on websight and have to good to be true prices but want wire transfer payment. I even sent paypal the info a week ago but websight is still up and usual form email response from paypal
http://www.traxxasrchobby.com/
I see this alot but in email from my other hobby amature radio, ppl trying to scam you via wire transfer payments
here is another one. this guy even has a $500 minimum LOL
http://flamboyanshop.com/
When you ask to use paypal or other safe way to pay they say wire transfer only. I found a few complains online about these websights on not getting product after wire transfer payment

so beware because this is becoming all to common these days


----------



## Lucky Lance (Dec 29, 2004)

*Ok*

Thanks for the HEADS UP, I will keep my eyes open for these and avoid them...


----------



## SophiaBeckham (Sep 12, 2013)

Yeah you are right and we should beware from these type of problems. You know i have already suffered from this type of issue.


----------



## cobra22431 (Aug 27, 2006)

unfortunatly paypal does not seem to want to do anything about one of those 2 websights having their paypal logo on it. I sent several warnings to them but all you get beack is the usual form answers. paypal should really be getting that websight taken down if they really cared about their members


SophiaBeckham said:


> Yeah you are right and we should beware from these type of problems. You know i have already suffered from this type of issue.


----------



## lmdude (Mar 8, 2007)

cobra22431 said:


> The show paypal on websight and have to good to be true prices but want wire transfer payment. I even sent paypal the info a week ago but websight is still up and usual form email response from paypal
> http://www.traxxasrchobby.com/
> I see this alot but in email from my other hobby amature radio, ppl trying to scam you via wire transfer payments
> here is another one. this guy even has a $500 minimum LOL
> ...


Do you really buy stuff from Indonesia?


----------



## cobra22431 (Aug 27, 2006)

If you look they offer the standard stuff other usa websights are selling. I have a few of them and they work well. other over seas places like hobbyking china sells good stuff. I tested their stuff this summer on a punishing dirt oval with excellent results. also TQ and 1st place at the big race of the year there. So it depends but yes LOL

I cant find anyone willing to block their websighj or take them down for being money transfer ripoff websighst and they give the good ones a bad name


lmdude said:


> Do you really buy stuff from Indonesia?


----------

